# Full Coca Cola king size Liberty Glass 56 1



## lifeisgoood1228 (Mar 3, 2020)

I came across 2 full coke bottles 10 oz with king size lids. The one that is marked L - G 56 1 is Liberty Glass Co. 1956 from what I gather. The 56 looks like it actually was 55 at first but can't find much about that. The stuff that has grown inside this sealed bottle is absolutely disgusting! Wow!  the other bottle is newer. It is marked 57 LG 62 with a D on the bottom of the skirt. It also has the "King Size" lid but is not embossed like the other . It is painted and much cleaner contents! Both seem to be bottled in Lubbock, Tx . So I guess my question is, what the heck is floating in the older bottle ??, and maybe the worth on these 2 full bottles?


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 3, 2020)

I would guess they are worth $1.00 each. $5.00 at most.


----------



## lifeisgoood1228 (Mar 4, 2020)

Yeah I didn't think they were worth much. I just haven't seen the king size tab before now for some reason?? Thank u for the response!


----------

